# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التعريف بكتب التفسير وطبعاتها / ثانياً : أهم التفاسير .

## أبو زارع المدني

بسم الله , والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على خير خلق الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ومما جاء في كتاب خزانة الكتب والذي صدر عن موقع الدرر السنية مايلي :

*ثانياً: أهم التفاسير*

1- جامع البيان عن تأويل آي القرآن المشهور بـ (تفسير الطبري) 
لأبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري إمام المفسرين (ت:310)، وهو من أجلِّ التفاسير وأعظمها شأناً, وقد حُكِي الإجماع على أنه ما صُنِّف مثله، وذلك لما تميَّز به من:

- جمع المأثور عن الصحابة وغيرهم في التفسير. 
- الاهتمام بالنحو والشواهد الشعرية. 
- تعرضه لتوجيه الأقوال. 
- الترجيح بين الأقوال والقراءات.
- الاجتهاد في المسائل الفقهية مع دقة في الاستنباط. 
- خلوه من البدع, وانتصاره لمذهب أهل السنة. 

يقول ابن حجر ملخصاً مزاياه: (وقد أضاف الطبري إلى النقل المستوعب أشياء...كاستيعاب القراءات, والإعراب, والكلام في أكثر الآيات على المعاني, والتصدي لترجيح بعض الأقوال على بعض).

ومنهجه في كتابه أنه يصدر تفسيره للآيات بذكر المأثور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة ومن دونهم بقوله: (القول في تأويل قوله تعالى....) بعد أن يستعرض المعنى الإجمالي للآية، فإن كان فيها أقوال سردها, وأتبع كل قول بحجج قائليه رواية ودراية, مع التوجيه للأقوال, والترجيح بينها بالحجج القوية. 

وقد طبع الكتاب عدة طبعات منها طبعة بابية عام 1373هـ, وهي طبعة جيِّدة، صورتها عام 1388هـ دار الفكر ببيروت، ومن أفضل طبعات الكتاب: طبعة دار المعارف بمصر بتحقيق الشيخين أحمد شاكر ومحمود شاكر في ستة عشر مجلداً، لكنه لم يكتمل وانتهى تحقيقه عند سورة إبراهيم. وأيضاً طبعة دار هجر بمصر بتحقيق الدكتور عبدالله التركي، بالتعاون مع مركز البحوث والدراسات العربية والإسلامية بالدار في (24) مجلداً.

2- الوسيط في تفسير القرآن المجيد 
للواحدي (ت:468), جعله مؤلفه وسيطاً بين كتابيه (البسيط) و(الوجيز), قال شيخ الإسلام: (وتفسير الواحدي (البسيط)، و(الوسيط)، و(الوجيز) فيها فوائد جليلة، وفيها غثٌّ كثير من المنقولات الباطلة وغيرها). 

وطبع بتحقيق مجموعة من المحققين بمكتبة دار الباز بمكة المكرمة. 

3- تفسير القرآن
لأبي المظفر السمعاني (ت: 489), وهو من التفاسير النافعة القائمة على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة, فعقيدة المؤلف ومباحثه العقدية هي أهم ما تميز به هذا التفسير، فقد اهتمَّ فيه ببيان عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، والردِّ على أهل البدع والأهواء، ودحض شبهاتهم وأباطيلهم، فما من آية في القرآن اتخذها أهل البدع والأهواء دليلاً لنصرة مذهبهم، أو صرفوها عن ظاهرها وأوَّلوها، إلا رأيته متصدياً لهم، مبطلاً لبدعهم, ومنتصراً لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، وقد أكثر من ذلك على مدار تفسيره كله, بالإضافة إلى ترجيحه بين الأقوال, والاستشهاد بالشعر على المعاني اللغوية, إلى غير ذلك من الفوائد التي اشتمل عليها تفسيره, ويؤخذ عليه ذكره لكثير من الأحاديث دون بيان حكمها صحةً وضعفاً, أو عزوها إلى مصادرها.

وقد طبع في ستة مجلدات بدار الوطن بالسعودية، وحققه أبو تميم ياسر بن إبراهيم، وأبو بلال غنيم بن عباس بن غنيم.

4- معالم التنزيل المشهور بـ (تفسير البغوي)
للبغوي (ت: 516), وهو تفسير جليل عظيم القدر, ومؤلفه على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، وتفسيره هذا مختصر من(تفسير الثعلبي) , حذف منه الأحاديث الموضوعة, ونقَّاه من البدع, يتميز بالآتي:

- أن تفسيره متوسط ليس بالطويل الممل, ولا بالمختصر المخل. 
- سهولة ألفاظه, ووضوح عباراته.
- نقل ما جاء عن السَّلَف في التفسير، بدون أن يذكر السند، وذلك لأنه ذكر في مقدمة تفسيره إسناده إلى كل مَن يروي عنه.
- الإعراض عن المناكير, وما لا تعلق له بالتفسير، ويتعرض للقراءات، ولكن بدون إسراف منه في ذلك. 
- ترك الاستطراد فيما لا صلة له بعلم التفسير. 

ويؤخذ عليه أنه يشتمل على بعض الإسرائيليات, وينقل الخلاف عن السَّلَف في التفسير, ويذكر الروايات عنهم في ذلك بلا ترجيح.

فالكتاب في الجملة جيِّد وأفضل من كثير من كتب التفسير, وهو متداوَل بين أهل العلم.

ومنهجه في تفسيره أنه يذكر اسم السورة, وعدد آياتها, وبيان مكِّيِّها ومدنيِّها, ثم يبين أسباب نزولها إن وجدت، ويذكر أسباب النزول للآيات أثناء التفسير.

ويعتمد في تفسيره على الكتاب, والمأثور من السنة النبوية, وأقوال الصحابة, والتابعين, مع عنايته بالقراءات واللغة والنحو بإيجاز، ويذكر فيه مسائل العقيدة والأحكام الفقهية بطريقة مختصرة.

وأفضل طبعة لهذا التفسير هي طبعة دار طيبة بالرياض.

وقد قام باختصاره الدكتور عبد الله بن أحمد بن علي الزيد وطبع بدار السلام بالرياض, وهو يتصرف فيه بالزيادة أحياناً للربط بين الكلام, وجعل ما أضافه بين قوسين, واستبعد ما لا ضرورة له في بيان معاني الآيات من الروايات والأسانيد المطولة والأحكام التي لا حاجة لها, وإذا تعددت الأحاديث التي يوردها المؤلف على وفق معاني الآيات الكريمة اقتصر على ذكر حديث واحد منها, وقد يقتصر على موضع الشاهد من الحديث إذا كان يؤدي المعنى المقصود. 

وقام بتجريد المختصر من الإسرائيليات ما أمكن إلا ما روي منها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أقرَّه. وعند تعدد ذكر الآثار يكتفي منها بما يكشف معنى الآية مع تخريج للأحاديث. 

يتبع ـ إن شاء الله ـ 

--

المصدر / كتاب خزانة الكتب والذي يصدر عن مؤسسة وموقع الدرر السنية

وهنا / فهرس المواضيع التي في المجلس لكتاب : خزانة الكتب ـ في التعريف بالكتب وطبعاتها ـ والذي صدر عن مؤسسة الدرر السنية .



نسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم درجة العلماء المحققين الراسخين الذين يخشونه
وأن بجعلنا في العمل أئمة للمتقين والمهتدين وقدوة للعابدين العاملين

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

5- المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز
لابن عطية الأندلسي (ت: 546), من التفاسير النافعة المفيدة، قال فيه ابن تيمية: 

(وتفسير ابن عطية وأمثاله أتبع للسُّنَّة والجماعة، وأسلم من البدعة من تفسير الزمخشري). 

وذلك لما تميز به من أمور منها:
- عبارته عذبة سهلة.
- ينقل أقوال المفسرين من السلف في الآية بلا إسناد.
- إيراد جميع القراءات مستعملها وشاذّها. 
- أنه ذكر جميع ما تحتمله ألفاظ القرآن من معانٍ. 
- اهتمامه باللغة العربية, وكثرة الاستشهاد بالشعر العربي.
- الاهتمام بالصناعة النحوية.
- الترجيح بين الأقوال.

ومما يؤخذ عليه - كما قال ابن تيمية - أنه كثيراً ما ينقل من تفسير محمد ابن جرير الطبري, ثم إنه يَدَع ما نقله ابن جرير عن السَّلَف لا يحكيه بحال، ويذكر ما يزعم أنه قول المحققين، وإنما يعني بهم طائفة من أهل الكلام الذين قرَّروا أصولهم بطرق من جنس ما قررت به المعتزلة أصولهم، وإن كان أقرب إلى السُّنَّة من المعتزلة. 
كذلك تأويله لآيات الصفات.

ومن أفضل طبعات التفسير الطبعة التي أشرفت عليها وزارة الأوقاف في قطر.

6- زاد المسير في علم التفسير
لابن الجوزي (ت: 596), من التفاسير المفيدة الجامعة على اختصار فيه, حاول مؤلفه أن يتلافى النقص الواقع في التفاسير، فجعله مشتملاً على غالب فنون التفسير, جامعاً للفوائد المنثورة, متوسطاً لا بالطويل الممل, ولا بالمختصر المخل, فهو كتابٌ جامع لتفاسير السَّلف، ولأقاويل الأئِمَّة من المُفسِّرين؛ لكن بطريقةٍ مُختصرة، وهو نافع لطالب العلم المُتوسِّط، لكن يؤخذ عليه مخالفته لأهل السنة في باب الأسماء والصفات, وذكره للإسرائيليات, وبعض الأحاديث المنكرة, وعدم ترجيحه بين الأقوال. 

ومنهجه في كتابه أن يجمع فنون التفسير في كتابه من بيان الناسخ والمنسوخ, وأسباب النزول, وتوضيح المكِّي والمدني, ونقل أقوال السلف في الآية بلا أسانيد, مع ذكر القراءات, وما يتعلق بالآية من أحكام فقهية بدون ترجيح غالباً, وبيان الغريب بشواهده الشعرية إلى غير ذلك, مع التزامه ألا يعيد تفسير كلمة متقدمة إلا إشارة, وقد حرص على جمع الأقوال إلا ما بَعُد عن الصحة, مع مبالغته في الاختصار.

ومن أفضل طبعاته طبعة المكتب الإسلامي ببيروت.

7- رموز الكنوز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز
للحافظ عبد الرازق الرَّسْعني الحنبلي (ت: 661), صدر في تسع مجلدات كبار مع الفهارس، عن مكتبة الأسدي بمكة المكرمة، حقَّقه الشيخ عبدالملك بن دهيش على ثلاث نسخ خطية غير مكتملة, سقطت منها سورة الفاتحة, والبقرة, والمائدة, وآيات قليلة من بعض السور، والكتاب يُعَدُّ من كتب التفسير بالمأثور, ويمتاز بالرد على أهل البدع كالقدريَّة, والمعتزلة وغيرهم.

وقد أثنى على المؤلف عدد من العلماء كابن رجب, والذهبي, وابن كثير.

8- أنوار التنزيل وأسرار التأويل
للبيضاوي (ت: 685 وقيل 691), تفسير متوسط على مقتضى قواعد اللغة العربية, اختصره من (الكشاف) للزمخشـري، ولكنه ترك ما فيه من اعتزالات، واستفاد أيضا من (تفسير الرازي), و(مفردات الراغب) مع تضمينه من اللطائف والاستنباطات الدقيقة, والنكت البارعة, اهتمَّ فيه بالصناعة اللفظية, مع عدم التوسع في القراءات, ولا الأحكام الفقهية, ولا الصناعة النحوية, والإقلال من الروايات الإسرائيلية, ويتميز بجودة أسلوبه ودقة عبارته.

وقد اعتنى به أهل العلم, لذا وجدت عليه حواش كثيرة, مثل (حاشية زاده) , وهي أفضل الحواشي, وهناك (حاشية الشهاب) , وهناك (حاشية القونوي) , وغيرها من المطبوع والمخطوط.

لكن يؤخذ عليه أمور منها:
- وجود مخالفات عقدية. 
- يورد الأحاديث الموضوعة في فضائل السور، ولا ينبِّه على وضعها. 
وقد طبع بدار الفكر ببيروت.


يتبع ـ إن شاء الله ـ

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

9- تفسير القرآن العظيم المشهور بـ (تفسير ابن كثير)
للحافظ ابن كثير (ت: 774), من أشهر التفاسير وأحسنها، حتى قال السيوطي: (لم يُؤلَّف على نمطه مثله). 

وتميز بعدة مزايا منها:
- أن عبارته سهلة موجزة.
- تفسير القرآن بالقرآن, مع سرد الآيات المتناسبة في المعنى الواحد.
- سرد الأحاديث التي تتعلق بالآية بالأسانيد, ويذكر أقوال الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم. 
- بيان الحكم على الروايات غالباً, وحال الرواة جرحاً وتعديلاً.
- الترجيح بين الأقوال. 
- التنبيه على منكرات الإسرائيليات.
- كونه تفسيراً على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة.

وطبع الكتاب طبعات كثيرة, منها طبعة دار الشعب بمصر, وطبعة دار طيبة بالسعودية, وطبعة أولاد الشيخ بمصـر، وطبع بتحقيق الشيخ مقبل الوادعي بدار الأرقم بالكويت, فحكم على الأحاديث التي لم يحكم عليها ابن كثير، ويتعقَّب أحياناً بعض أحكام ابن كثير الحديثية, كما أنه يخرِّج الأحاديث التي وردت في التفسير بلا عزو أو سند، وينبِّه أحياناً على بعض القصص الإسرائيلية. 

وقد حقَّق منه مجلداً واحداً فقط، وأكمل تحقيقه بعض طلبته. 
وقد اختصره وهذَّبه وحقَّق أحاديثه غير واحد من العلماء.

ومن ذلك:
• مختصر تفسير ابن كثير
لمحمد علي الصابوني, واختصاره هذا لم يكن مرضياً عند كثير من أهل العلم, وعليه كثير من المؤاخذات, مما جعله عرضة للنقد والرد, ومن ذلك رسالة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد (التحذير من مختصرات محمد علي الصابوني في التفسير).

• عمدة التفسير 
للشيخ أحمد شاكر, وهو من أحسن المختصرات لكتاب ابن كثير، لما للشيخ من مكانة علمية, ودقة في التحقيق، ففيه تحقيقات وتخريجات وتعليقات نفيسة، إلا أنَّ الشيخ لم يُتِمَّه، إذ توفي رحمه الله تعالى فتوقَّف عند الآية الثامنة من سورة الأنفال، وكان قد اختصر الباقي ولم يبيضه, فتولَّى أنور الباز تبييضه، وطبع كاملاً في دار الوفاء. 

• المصباح المنير في تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير
لصفيِّ الرحمن المباركفوري وآخرين, وطبع بدار السلام بالرياض.

• تيسير العلي القدير لاختصار تفسير ابن كثير
لمحمد نسيب الرفاعي.

10- نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور
لبرهان الدين البقاعي (ت: 885), وكتابه كتاب فريد من نوعه؛ لأنه كتاب يبحث في علم المناسبات في القرآن: التناسب المعنوي بين السور القرآنية من جهة، وبين الآيات داخل السورة الواحدة من جهة أخرى, مع اهتمامه بمسائل علم المعاني وعنايته بإدراك الوجوه البلاغية, حتى إن كتابه (نظم الدرر) يعتبر دراسة تطبيقية لعلم المعاني، في القرآن الكريم، يقول الشوكاني: (وكثيراً ما يشكل عليَّ شيء في الكتاب العزيز, فأرجع إلى مطولات التفاسير، ومختصـراتها, فلا أجد ما يشفي, وأرجع إلى هذا الكتاب فأجد ما يفيد في الغالب). 

وقد استفاد منه من جاء بعده, وعوَّلوا عليه في باب المناسبات.

ويؤخذ عليه:
- إبعاده أحياناً في إدراك المعاني إلى أغوار بعيدة, تشتط به عن المعنى الأصلي المراد, ويوصله إلى حدِّ الغموض. 
- وقع منه تكلف في بعض المواضع في استخراج المناسبة.
- النقل من التوراة والإنجيل, مما أثار عليه علماء عصره. 
ومن طبعاته، طبعة دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت، التي خرَّج أحاديثها ووضع حواشيها عبد الرزاق غالب المهدي، وطُبع بدائرة المعارف العثمانية بالهند في 22 مجلداً. 

ومن الدراسات والبحوث التي تناولت هذا الكتاب:
• البقاعي ومنهجه في التفسير
لأكرم عبد الوهاب محمد أمين، رسالة ماجستير في جامعة بغداد 1992م. 

• برهان الدين البقاعي ومنهجه في التفسير
للدكتور نجاتي قرا أرضروم، جامعة أتاتورك،1981م، رسالة دكتوراه.

• منهج البقاعي في كتابه: (نظم الدرر في تناسب الآيات والسور)، دراسة تحليلية
للدكتور محمد محمود محمد بن الرومي، رسالة دكتوراه في جامعة القرآن الكريم والعلوم الإسلامية - كلية القرآن الكريم – السودان- عام 2000م.


يتبع ـ إن شاء الله ـ

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

11- تفسير الجلالين 
لجلال الدين المحلي وجلال الدين السيوطي, فقد اشترك الجلالان في تأليفه, فابتدأ المحلي تفسيره من سورة الكهف إلى سورة الناس, ثم الفاتحة، فوافته المنيَّة قبل إتمامه, فأتمَّه السيوطي, فابتدأ من سورة البقرة إلى سورة الإسراء, والكتاب يتميز بأنه: 
- مختصر موجز العبارة, أشبه ما يكون بالمتن.
- يذكر فيه الراجح من الأقوال. 
- يذكر وجوه الإعراب والقراءات باختصار. 

ويؤخذ عليه:
- أنه لا يعزو الأحاديث إلى مصادرها غالباً. 
- ذكر بعض المعاني من الإسرائيليات دون تنبيه. 
- عليه بعض المؤخذات العقدية منها تأويل الصفات. 

لذا كُتبت عليه تعليقات من غير واحد من أهل العلم منها:
• تعليقات للقاضي محمد بن أحمد كنعان سماها (قرة العينين على تفسير الجلالين) وهي تعليقات نافعة. وقد طبعته دار البشائر الإسلامية ببيروت. 
• تعليقات الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي طبعة دار الوطن، وتبدأ التعليقات من سورة غافر إلى آخر القرآن.
• تعليقات الشيخ صفيِّ الرحمن المباركفوري، طبعة دار السلام في الرياض. 
وقد قُيِّدت عليه حواشٍ من أفضلها (حاشية الجمل) و (حاشية الصاوي) .

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

ما شاء الله جهد مبارك 
تقبل الله منك وجعله علما تنتفع به 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاك الله خيرًا دعوة طيبة أشكرك عليها , وأسأل الله لك بمثلها .

--

12- فتح القدير الجامع بين فني الرواية والدراية من علم التفسير
للعلامة الشوكاني (ت: 1255), يعتبر هذا التفسير من التفاسير عظيمة النفع, وقد صار مرجعاً مهمّاً من مراجع التفسير؛ لأنه جمع بين التفسير بالدراية والتفسير بالرواية، فأجاد في باب الدراية، وتوسَّع في باب الرواية, كما ذكر أنه اعتمد في تفسيره هذا على أبي جعفر النحَّاس، وابن عطية الدمشقي، وابن عطية الأندلسي، والزمخشري، وغيرهم, كذلك اعتمد على (تفسير القرطبي), و(الدر المنثور). 

ويتميز تفسيره بأنه:
- يرجِّح بين التفاسير المتعارضة. 
- يهتم ببيان المعنى العربي, والإعرابي, والبياني, وينقل عن أئمة اللغة كالمبرد, وأبي عبيدة, والفرَّاء.
- يذكر ما ورد من التفسير عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو الصحابة، أو التابعين، أو تابعيهم، أو الأئمة المعتمدين. 
- يذكر المناسبات بين الآيات.
- يتعرض للقراءات, لاسيما السبع.
- يبين مذاهب العلماء الفقهية, واختلافاتهم, وأدلتهم, ويرجِّح، ويستظهر، ويستنبط.

ويؤخذ عليه أنه يذكر كثيراً من الروايات الموضوعة، أو الضعيفة، ويمُرُّ عليها دون أن يُنَبِّه عليها, كذلك يؤخذ عليه أنه وإن كان على مذهب أهل السُّنة إلا أنه وقع في تأويل بعض الصفات.

والكتاب طبع بدار زمزم بالرياض، وطبع أيضاً بتحقيق عبدالرحمن عميرة بدار الوفاء طبعة جيدة.

ومن مختصرات (فتح القدير):
• زبدة التفسير
للشيخ محمد الأشقر، وقد صدر عن دار الكتب العلمية ببيروت، وطبع مؤخراً بدار النفائس بالأردن.
• الفتح الرباني مختصر تفسير الشوكاني
للشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

تابع أخي الفاضل فقد أفدت وأطربت.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أثابك الله أخي الكريم وبارك فيك .

--

13- روح المعاني في تفسير القرآن العظيم والسبع المثاني
لأبي الثناء محمود شكري الألوسي (ت: 1270), وهو تفسير جامِع مفيد, ينقل عن (تفسير ابن عطية)، و(تفسير أبي حيان)، و(تفسير الكشاف)، و(تفسير أبي السعود)، و(تفسير البيضاوي)، و(تفسير الفخر الرازي)، وغيرها من كتب التفسير. 

ويتميز بعدة أمور منها:
- العناية بالصناعة النحوية.
- كثرة الاستشهاد بأشعار العرب.
- العناية ببيان أوجه المناسبات بين السور والآيات. 
- تجنبه للإسرائيليات والأخبار الموضوعة.
- التدقيق في النقولات ونقدها.
- العناية بذكر مذاهب الفقهاء في آيات الأحكام بلا تعصب لمذهب بعينه. 

ويؤخذ عليه: 
ميله للتصوف, فيفسر الآيات كثيراً بما يعرف بالتفسير الإشاري على طريق المتصوفة, وينقل عنهم من البدع والمخالفات دون تعقب, 
مع تردده بين مذهب السلف والخلف، كذلك يستطرد في الكلام في الأُمور الكونيَّة. 

ويذكر كلام أهل الهيئة, وأهل الحكمة, ويستطرد كذلك في الصناعة النحوية.

ومن أفضل طبعاته الطبعة المنيرية.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

14- فتح البيان في مقاصد القرآن
للعلامة صديق حسن خان (ت:1307), وكتابه يجمع بين الرواية والدراية، مستبعداً للإسرائيليات والخرافات التي يقوم الدليل على بطلانها، وكذلك الجدل والمناقشات الكلامية، وهو يفسر بالسُّنة، ويذكر تفاسير الصحابة والتابعين، وينقل عن المفسرين من أهل اللغة، سالكاً في أمور العقيدة وفق منهج السَّلف رضي الله عنهم، وقد أخذ تفسيره من (فتح القدير) للشوكاني وزاد عليه فوائد.

ومن طبعاته طبعة المكتبة العصرية ببيروت التي اعتنى بها وراجعها عبدالله بن إبراهيم الأنصاري.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

15- محاسن التأويل
لجمال الدين القاسمي (ت: 1332), من كتب التفاسير المفيدة, يغلب عليه طابع الجمع, لكنه جمع يقوم على الأمانة العلمية في النقل مع حسن الانتقاء, وأحياناً يبدي رأيه في بعض المسائل. 

بدأ تفسيره بتمهيد في قواعد التفسير, وهي نقولات عن غير واحد من الأئمة الأعلام كالشاطبي, وابن تيمية, وغيرهما. 

ويتميز تفسيره بالتلاؤم بين النقولات والأقوال, وكثرة ما فيه من الفوائد, مع كونه على مذهب أهل السُّنة والجماعة, ويعتني بالقضايا اللغوية والنحويَّة وبعض النواحي البلاغية, كذلك يعتني بالقضايا العلميَّة.

لكن يؤخذ عليه سكوته عن نقد بعض ما ينقل من آراء, وإيراده أقوالاً متناقضة, مع الاستطراد في كثير من الأحيان بما يخرج عن موضوع الآية, كذلك رده بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة, واحتجاجه ببعض أحاديث واهية. 

وأفضل طبعاته الطبعة التي حققها واعتنى بها الشيخ محمد فؤاد عبدالباقي، وطبع بدار إحياء الكتب العربية بمصر.

----------


## أبو وضحاء

بارك الله فيك أيها الحبيب ،، 
طلب ورجاء 
أود منك أيها الحبيب الفاضل أن تعطينا نبذة طيبة عن تفاسير الصحابة كابن مسعود وابن عباس وعائشة وغيرهم والتابعين كمجاهد والضحاك والثوري وغيرهم من التفاسير المطبوعة ممن سبق الطبري رحمه الله ولو كانت غير مكتملة أو أقوال مجموعة لهم مما هي متوفرة وموجودة في السوق، لعل الله أن ييسر لي ولغيري من القراء الاستفادة منها، ولأن كتب مناهج المفسرين لم تدرسها ولم توضحها .
طلب أرجو تحقيقه فإنك ستفيدني وتفيد غيري بإذن الله مما يجهل مثل هذه الكتب القيمة لسلف الأمة الصالح عليهم رحمة الله ورضوانه إلى يوم الدين .

محبك في الله

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وفقك الله وبارك فيك , لعلك تجد بغيتك في رابط داخل هذا الرابط : 
فهرس المواضيع التي في المجلس لكتاب : خزانة الكتب ـ في التعريف بالكتب وطبعاتها ـ والذي صدر عن مؤسسة الدرر السنية .

--

16- تفسير القرآن الحكيم، الشهير بتفسير المنار
للسيِّد محمد رشيد رضا (ت: 1354), كانتبداية هذا التفسير اقتراحاً قدَّمه محمد رشيد رضا لأستاذه محمد عبده بإلقاء دروس في التفسير, فوافق على ذلك, وكان يدِّون ما يسمعه من التفسير ويرتِّبه, ثم ينشره في مجلة المنار، ولهذا عرف هذا التفسير بتفسير المنار، وقد فسَّر الشيخ محمد عبده إلى الآية (125) من سورة النساء ثم توفي, فواصل الأستاذ رشيد التفسير حتى وصل إلى الآية (101) من سورة يوسف، ثم توفي، وطبع هذا التفسير في اثني عشر مجلداً.


وهذا التفسير يلاحظ عليه تغير في منهج رشيد رضا بعد وفاة شيخه, فقد ظهرت فيه عناية أكثر بالتفسير بالمأثور, مع كثرة الاستشهاد والاستدلال بالأحاديث، ولهذا قال رحمه الله تعالى: (هذا وإني لما استقللت بالعمل بعد وفاته, خالفت منهجه رحمه الله تعالى بالتوسع فيما يتعلق بالآية من السُّنة الصحيحة, سواء كان تفسيراً لها أو في حكمها).

ويتميز (تفسير المنار) بأمور منها:
- العناية بالتحقيقات اللغويَّة: البلاغيَّة والإعرابيَّة وغيرهما. 
- ابتعاده عن الخرافات والإسرائيليات. 
- سهولة عبارته, وجمال أسلوبه.
- بيانه لسنن الله في العمران والاجتماع.
- دفاعه عن الإسلام, والرد على المتكلمين.
- بيانه لحكمة التشريع.

وطريقته أنه يبدأ فيذكر ما يخُصُّ السورة من بيان المكِّي والمدني, وعدد الآيات, إلى غير ذلك, ثم يفسر الآيات. 

لكن الذي أضافه الشيخ أنه يأتي بخلاصة للسورة في آخرها, باستثناء سورة البقرة.

و يؤخذ عليه:
- كثرة التفريعات والاستطرادات.
- عنفه في الرد على مخالفيه.
- رده لبعض الأحاديث.

وقد صدر الكتاب عن دار المعرفة ببيروت.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

17- تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان
للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي (ت: 1376)، وهو تفسير يعتني بإيضاح المعنى المقصود من الآية بعبارة واضحة مختصرة، مع ذكر ما تضمنته الآية من معنى أو حكم سواء من منطوقها أو مفهومها، دون استطراد أو ذكر قصص أو إسرائيليات، أو حكاية أقوال تخرج عن المقصود، أو ذكر أنواع الإعراب, إلا إذا توقَّف عليه المعنى، وقد اهتم بترسيخ العقيدة السَّلفيَّة، والتوجَّه إلى الله، واستنباط الأحكام الشرعية، والقواعد الأصولية، والفوائد الفقهية, والهدايات القرآنية إلى غير ذلك من الفوائد الأخرى والتي قد يستطرد أحياناً في ذكرها, ويهتم في تفسيره بآيات الصفات, فيفـسرها على عقيدة أهل السُّنَّة. 

له طبعات عديدة من أفضلها طبعة دار ابن الجوزي بالدمام ، وقد حذَّر بعض أهل العلم من طبعة محمد زهري النجار، فهو يضيف من عنده في التفسير دون أن يبيِّن أنه من كلامه هو، وغير ذلك من الأخطاء، وقد صدر كتاب بعنوان: (كشف الستار عن تلفيق وتعليق النجار على تفسير الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي)، للشيخ محمد بن سليمان البسام.

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

بسم الله ما شاء الله جهد رائع وبحث ماتع .

واصل أخي بإنتظار جديدك

----------


## منال أبو العزائم

جزاكم الله خيرا
ليت لو رفعتم لنا الكتاب كاملاً .. حيث لم أجده في الموقع
وشكرا

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

بارك الله فيكم وسدد سعيكم .

--

18- التحرير والتنوير
للطاهر بن عاشور (ت: 1393), واسمه الكامل: 
(تحرير المعنى السديد، وتنوير العقل الجديد، من تفسير الكتاب المجيد). 

وهو تفسير جليل نفيس, صنَّفه مؤلِّفه في أربعين عاماً، وضبطه وأتقنه، وقدَّمه بمقدمات عشـر نافعة, وتميز تفسيره بعدة مزايا منها:

- الاهتمام بوجوه البلاغة في القرآن.
- بيان وجوه الإعجاز.
- الاهتمام ببيان تناسب اتصال الآي بعضها ببعض. 
- إبراز الجانب التربوي في السور. 
- بيان معاني المفردات بضبط وتحقيق.
- الحرص على الموازنة والترجيح.

ويؤخذ عليه ذكر بعض الإسرائيليات وإن كان ذلك قليلاً، والاستعانة أحياناً بذكر بعض النقولات من التوراة ليؤيد قوله, وهو وإن كان على عقيدة أهل السُّنَّة لكن وقع في التأويل لبعض الصفات.

وطبع منه مجلدان في مطبعة الحلبي بمصر، ثم أُكمل طبعه في تونس، وهي من أفضل طبعاته، وصُوِّر من طبعة الحلبي الجزآن الأول والثاني، كما صورت طبعة تونس قريباً.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

19- أضواء البيان في إيضاح القرآن بالقرآن
للعلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي (ت:1393), وهو من أجلِّ التفاسير المعاصرة على مذهب أهل السُّنَّة، ومن أفضل ما عُني بأحكام القرآن, وتفسير القرآن بالقرآن, وصل فيه مؤلفه إلى آخر سورة المجادلة، ثم أكمل التفسير من بعده تلميذه عطية محمد سالم, وتميَّز بأمور منها:

- كونه تفسيراً للقرآن بالقرآن. 
- اهتمامه ببيان الأحكام الشـرعية, مع دقة في الاستنباط, وقوة في الاستدلال. 
- تحقيق بعض المسائل اللغوية والأصولية. 
- الكلام على الأحاديث تصحيحاً وتضعيفاً.
- خلوه من الإسرائيليات. 
- الترجيح بين الأقوال. 

لكنه يستطرد في بعض المسائل الفقهية, حتى أنه ذكر أحكام الحج في مئات الصفحات.

ومن أفضل طبعاته طبعة دار عالم الفوائد بمكة المكرمة, بإشراف الشيخ بكر أبو زيد.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أبا زارع على هذه العودة بعد طول الانتظار.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي العزيز والعفو منك .

--

20- العذب النمير من مجالس الشنقيطي في التفسير
جمعه وحقَّقه الشيخ خالد بن عثمان السبت، وطبع بدار عالم الفوائد بمكة المكرمة، وهذا الكتاب مأخوذ من عشرات الأشرطة الصوتية التي تحوي كثيراً من دروس الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى في التفسير، وهو تفسير حافل بجملة وافرة من شتى الفنون من لغة، وإعراب، وسيرة، وتاريخ، وأصول، وقراءات، وغير ذلك. 

فقد سخَّر الشيخ جميع علوم العربية وغيرها من العلوم الإسلامية - والتي برع في كثير منها- سخَّرها لتفسير كتاب الله تعالى, مقدِّماً تفسير القرآن بالقرآن نفسه، ثم تفسيره بالسُّنة، ثم بما ورد عن السلف، مع التعمُّق في فهم ذلك بالأساليب العربية.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

وبهذا ينتهي هذا الباب : أهم التفاسير . ولله الحمد

وإلى :

التعريف بكتب التفسير وطبعاتها / ثالثاً : كتب أحكام القرآن .


في صفحة جديدة ـ إن شاء الله ـ .

----------


## محمد أحمد المصري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------

